

Google to Launch a HTML5 App Store to Compete With Facebook's 'Project Spartan'? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46947/google-will-launch-browser-based-app-store-compete-facebooks-project-spartan

======
nextparadigms
That was fast. One of the first things I thought when I heard about Facebook's
Project Spartan was "this sounds like it should've been done by Google". After
all, they're supposedly the ones that want to promote cross-platform web apps,
but I think lately they've been too caught up with native Android
applications, and forgot a bit about their main vision - that of web-only
apps.

I've been also wondering for while if Google is working on HTML5 tools for
mobile. I mean, GWT is not very suited for that is it? And it's probably too
complex for that anyway.

I do believe, that just like on the desktop, things go in cycles, from native
to web, on the mobile platforms as well. We had native apps for a while on the
desktop, and then web-apps started becoming more and more used over native
apps. I believe the same will happen on the mobile platforms, too, and Google
should be the one to take advantage of that, instead of getting to caught up
on native Android apps, because the shift is already starting to happen, and
they need to be there early, just like they were with Gmail on the desktop.

------
evinfinite
So, what is Chrome Web Store? Chopped liver?

~~~
nvictor
came to ask that...

